# Need Help ASAP



## CONFEDR8 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hey guys,

There is a lantern I am looking at at auction but I need some help first, just a few questions. First, is this lantern WWII era? Second, are batteries easily to find or convert for it? And third, what is its value? 
http://images.shopgoodwill.com/114/10-30-2014/77622613071036n0.JPG]

http://images.shopgoodwill.com/114/10-30-2014/80219663071038n0.JPG

http://images.shopgoodwill.com/114/10-30-2014/50138483071040n0.JPG

Thanks



*Image tags deleted from Rule 3 hot linked images - Norm
*
Sorry Norm, I didn't know about hot linking.


----------



## inetdog (Nov 6, 2014)

Looks like it might take the "standard" square 6V lantern battery with spring terminals on one end. They are still available, and there are common adapters to hold other types.


----------



## CONFEDR8 (Nov 6, 2014)

Wow, thanks. If it hasn't been clear enough, I am not familiar with electronic lanterns. I have traced it down to the WWII era as a signal corps lantern, but if anyone could confirm this, that would be great.


----------



## CONFEDR8 (Nov 6, 2014)

Well, I own the lantern now. Just have to have it shipped. Thanks inetdog.


----------

